# any good pics of sexed male and female azureus, leucs, and auratus(G&B)



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

People always describe what to look for when sexing frogs but I feel I am a better visual learner than anything. So, does anyone have any really good pics of their male and female azureus, leucs, and green and black auratus? By the way I think my auratus is a costa rican green and black, any one have any good pics of theirs so I can be sure? Thanks everyone!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

by the way...my 2 azureus are identical so they must be the same sex. They have a decent arch to their back and have larger front toe pads, so im thinking they are males. I witnessed one of them chasing the other and grabbing him from the back and holding on for a few seconds. This is the only time I have seen this it was very brief. Should I separate them or just monitor them and separate when/if it gets worse? they are possibly 13-14 months old


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to see some pics too. I think I can tell apart my green and blacks... But they are maybe 4 years old so they have had time to really settle in to secondary sex characteristics.

I'd separate the male azureus, myself.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

come on people...over 60 views and no pics??? please?! dont you want to show off your darts?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, I only have pics of male cobalts...I'll be happy to post them but they were not listed as males you want to see.
Candy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

auratus green and blacks costa ricans can sometimes be very very similar looking to the nicaraguan. I know i was a bit thrown off at mwff and thought some were costa ricans till i asked. I have 3 adult costaricans and three juvies. need to take some pics as they get older, they get this great metallic color. i do however have pics of cobalts male and female to reference. tinc references. auratus are hard. sometimes you'll notice some wide hips in the females versus the males and females being larger sometimes. just an opinion.not the expert. kristy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

just posted these in another post yesterday hope they help

male

























female


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Check out some of the images on this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/32672-pictures-please.html


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

male









female


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks guys! i appreciate your help... if you have male/female pics of tincs that would help since they are similar to azureus


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

wasnt really going for great shots just thought id take a few shots to try an help u distinguish between toe pads...any way here are my blue sips

female

























male


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

2 males








2 females








Yes these are 2 females although one female is rubbing the back of another female. The male cobalts were calling in another tank and it got the azureus all hot and bothered. 
Candy


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

All of your frogs are adorable! BTW I definately have atleast one male leuc so I think I have a pair. He has only been calling for about a month so he has a kind of pathetic short spurt of a call but I'm sure he'll get the hang of it! Also, does anyone have really curious/nosey frogs? My azureus always come to the edge of there terrarium when I open the door, I'm afraid theyll jump and get hurt so I put my hand in front of them to block them but they jump on my hand and just sit there for a minute, then they go on their way. Its like they come to me just to sit on my hand. Maybe for warmth?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

You are the fly guy and they know that!
Candy


----------

